# Planting Emerald Green Arborvitaes



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

No expert by any means here but I have planted these type arbovities .

I would plant them at the lowest level and a good couple of feet from the block wall.

Where you want to plant them they may push out your wall.

You could plant sedum ect in the 2 ft space

Spaced at 3 to 3.5 ft apart , the emerald green will take a few years to fill 

in but look much nicer IMO as they will bush out.

One or two soaker hoses ( one on each side) for the dry periods are a must ( for the first couple/three yrs ) and no fertilizer for the first year.

I use miracle grow DILUTED 1/3 strength and just a sprinkle on rare 

occasion ( only as needed ) and this will bring out the nice color.

Use lots of mulch.


----------



## Ed G (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree with what High Gear said. 2ft would be a little too tight for Arbs- their roots fan out close to the surface.


----------

